# Favorite Movie Quote?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What is your favorite movie quote?
Here are a couple of my favorites:

Fill your hands, you son of a b*tch!

Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!

And that *?* I watched The Outlaw Josey Wales again the other night.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

There are two kinds of people; those with loaded guns and those who dig....you dig!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

"Don't' p1ss down my back and tell me it's raining!"

"Life moves pretty fast. You don't stop a look around once and awhile, you could miss it."


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

"What we have here, is a failure to communicate."


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

"Take off eh!"


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

"Yo Adrian... I did it!"


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

"Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Dyin’ ain’t much of a living, boy. — The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Charley Bowdre: Hey, Chavez, how come they ain't killing us?
"Dirty Steve" Stephens: Because we're in the spirit world, *******. They can't see us.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bond...James Bond.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Speaking of josey wales..... "you gonna pull those pistols, or whistle dixie?"


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

"Go ahead, make my day"


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

"Remember when I said I'd kill you last? I lied."


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"Well, it didn't look like a one horse town, but try finding a decent hair jelly."


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

You're in big trouble though pal. I eat pieces of $#@! like you for breakfast.

You eat pieces of $#@! for breakfast?

...NO!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

"Well, do ya punk"

Lots from Clint................................

o-||


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

You can call me Father, you can call me Jacob, you can call me Jake. You can call me a dirty son-of-a-b*tch, but if you EVER call me Daddy again, I'll finish this fight. 

;-)


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> "Remember when I said I'd kill you last? I lied."


"What happened to Sully?", "I let him go."

"I eat Green Berets for breakfast, and right now I'm very hungry!"

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ahnuld has some great ones in that movie. I still can't figure out who Chenny is though.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Some more Ahnuld faves:

Butler: May I help you?
Ahnuld: Yes, could I speak to the drug dealer of the house, please?
Butler: I beg your pardon?
Ahnuld: It's a beautiful day, and we're out killing drug dealers. Are there any in the house?


"Stick around."

"Hey Billy, give me a way out of this hole!"

"It's not a tumaahhh!"


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> "What we have here, is a failure to communicate."


+1
?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lee Marvin
"God made the mountains. God made the Skies. God made the people, only God knows why. He fixed up the planet as best as he could and along come the people and screw it up good."


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I've quoted this one to a few of my supervisors... helps their self esteem.

"You is kind. You is smart. You is important."

... be sure they have a sense of humor if you try it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"He hit the freakin' bull! The guy gets a free steak!"


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Cooky said:


> Fill your hands, you son of a b*tch!


+1, Definitely one of the best. 
Or how bout a few from one of my all time favorite movies...

Anton Chigurh: What's the most you ever lost on a coin toss?

Nervous Accountant: I see. Are you going to shoot me? 
Anton Chigurh: That depends. Do you see me?

Anton Chigurh is probably the most convincing coldhearted killer in any movie I've ever seen. Javier Bardem was insanely creepy in that movie.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I will have poetry in my life. And adventure. And love.
Love above all ... Unbiddable, ungovernable—like
a riot in the heart, and nothing to be done, come
ruin or rapture.



~ Viola de Lesseps


:mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

stillhunterman said:


> I will have poetry in my life. And adventure. And love.
> Love above all ... Unbiddable, ungovernable-like
> a riot in the heart, and nothing to be done, come
> ruin or rapture.
> ...


Stunned 'em. Right to the core. -_O-


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"Names Forrester, ah practice dentistry in the nation, also veterinary arts, and medicine for those humans that will sit still for it."


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

"Harry! You're alive! And a terrible shot!"


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> "If you want any one thing too badly, it's likely to turn out to be a disappointment. The only healthy way to live life is to learn to like all the little everyday things, like a sip of good whiskey in the evening, a soft bed, a glass of buttermilk, or a feisty gentleman like myself."
> 
> ...and...
> 
> ...





> Bobby Shatford: "I got a woman who I can't stand to be two feet away from."
> Captain Billy Tyne: "Congratulations."
> Bobby Shatford: "Then again, I love to fish."
> Captain Billy Tyne: "Son, you've got a problem."


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> > "If you want any one thing too badly, it's likely to turn out to be a disappointment. The only healthy way to live life is to learn to like all the little everyday things, like a sip of good whiskey in the evening, a soft bed, a glass of buttermilk, or a feisty gentleman like myself."
> >
> > ...and...
> >
> > ...


Ahhh, such a great movie. I probably shouldn't admit this, but I've used the tactic that gus used in the second quote, and it actually worked! haha and I ended up saying that very same line afterwards. I felt like a bad*** :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"I came by him honestly. I gave up two dental mirrors and a bottle of expectorant."


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

More on a comedic note (from Ghostbusters):

"We've been going about this all wrong. This Mr. Stay Puft's okay! He's a sailor, he's in New York; we get this guy laid, we won't have any trouble!"


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

How about Open Range.

Mose dosnt start fights, he finish's them!

Belly down get you peckers in the dirt!

You the one that killed our friend? Yea I shot the boy to and I enjoyed it. BANG!!

I love me some Open Range.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

"Have you seen my baseball?"

"Franks and beans!"


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

You're killin' me, Smalls.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

"Anyone who wants to be a can't-hack-it pantywaist who wears their mama's bra, raise your hand."


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

"we had our own version of one-on-one and she thought I was the bravest guy in the world."


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Where'd you get the pistol Llewelyn? 
At the gettin' place.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Think ya used enough dynamite there, Butch?

Who are those guys?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

What's a matter??
I can't swim!!

I oughta tell you something, I've never killed a man before.
Well this is a hell of a time to tell me!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Roll, roll, roll in ze hay.

Abby... Normal.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I love lamp

I feel like I am taking crazy pills (My current text alert on my phone)

What is this a center for ants, it needs to be at least 3 times this size.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

ARDILLA!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"Hey Guys, Big Gulps, huh?...........Well, see ya later!"

Dumb and Dumber is full of them.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

A couple from Lonesome Dove...

"I'll ring that bell if I want too..."

"Now that was a downright foolish thing to do jake, you might have missed 'ol Bol' over there and hit that bell!"

"A plank wall won't stop no fifty caliber bullet!... 
Yeah but a dentist will!"


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A few from Charles Bronson.

"Guns have their uses. Idiots with guns make me nervous".

"A .475 Wildey Magnum is a shorter version of the African big game cartridge... it makes a real mess"

"Nothing to do but cut and run, huh? What else? What about the old American social custom of self-defense? If the police don't defend us, maybe we ought to do it ourselves".


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yippee kiya mother*&%$#&!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Yippee kiya mother*&%$#&!


I watched this the other night. CLASSIC!


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Unforgiven Quotes.

All right now, I'm comin' out. Any man I see out there, I'm gonna kill him. Any sum***** takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him, but I'm gonna kill his wife. All his friends. Burn his **** house down

You better bury Ned right; and don't go cuttin' up... nor otherwise harm no whores, or I'll come back and kill every one of you sons-a-*******

I've killed women and children. I've killed everything that walks or crawls at one time or another. And I'm here to kill you, Little Bill, for what you done to Ned.

[to Delilah] What I said the other day, you looking like me, that ain't true. You ain't ugly like me, it's just that we both have got scars

It's a **** of a thing, killin' a man. Take away all he's got, and all he's ever gonna have


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant stop with just one quote, too many great ones out there. You might notice a theme to these, from the best series ever for hilarious quotes:


"You know what the Chain of Command is? Its the chain I go get and beat you with to show you whos in rutting command around here" - Jayne Cobb


"Well they tell you: never hit a man with a closed fist. But it is, on occasion, hilarious." - Malcolm Reynolds 


"You didn't have to wound the man." (Harrow)
"Yeah, I know, it was just funny." - Malcolm Reynolds 


"Captain will come up with a plan." (Zoe)
"That's good. Right?" (Kaylee)
"Possibly you're not recalling some of his previous plans." - Zoë Washburne 


"Well this is one of the crazier things I've heard today and when I tell you about the rest of my day, you'll appreciate..." - Malcolm Reynolds 


"Well, lady I must say..." (admiring smile) "...you're my kinda stupid." - Malcolm Reynolds 


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Other favorites:

"Its time to nut up or shut up" - Zombieland

"Lets get out of here before one of those things kills Guy!" - GalaxyQuest

""Windage and elevation, Mrs. Langdon. Windage and elevation..." - John Wayne

"Frank, I never thought I'd say this again. I'm getting the pig!" - Marvin Boggs

"Alright you Primitive Screwheads, listen up! You see this? This... is my boomstick!" - Ash

"Well, I've got news for you pal, you ain't leadin' but two things, right now: Jack and ****... and Jack left town." - Ash


"I was sheriff of this county when I was twenty-five years old. Hard to believe. My grandfather was a lawman; father too. Me and him was sheriffs at the same time; him up in Plano and me out here. I think he's pretty proud of that. I know I was. Some of the old time sheriffs never even wore a gun. A lotta folks find that hard to believe. Jim Scarborough'd never carried one; that's the younger Jim. Gaston Boykins wouldn't wear one up in Comanche County. I always liked to hear about the oldtimers. Never missed a chance to do so. You can't help but compare yourself against the oldtimers. Can't help but wonder how they would have operated these times. There was this boy I sent to the 'lectric chair at Huntsville Hill here a while back. My arrest and my testimony. He killt a fourteen-year-old girl. Papers said it was a crime of passion but he told me there wasn't any passion to it. Told me that he'd been planning to kill somebody for about as long as he could remember. Said that if they turned him out he'd do it again. Said he knew he was going to hell. "Be there in about fifteen minutes". I don't know what to make of that. I sure don't. The crime you see now, it's hard to even take its measure. It's not that I'm afraid of it. I always knew you had to be willing to die to even do this job. But, I don't want to push my chips forward and go out and meet something I don't understand. A man would have to put his soul at hazard. He'd have to say, "O.K., I'll be part of this world." - Ed Tom Bell


-DallanC


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

DallanC said:


> "Alright you Primitive Screwheads, listen up! You see this? This... is my boomstick!" - Ash
> 
> "Well, I've got news for you pal, you ain't leadin' but two things, right now: Jack and ****... and Jack left town." - Ash


Hilarious movie, My signature is from that show.
"You're good ash, and I'm Bad Ash. Goody little two shoes, goody little two shoes...."
Or how about,
"Who the hell are you??
Name's Ash. Housewares. (proceeds to empty and entire levergun on her)



DallanC said:


> "I was sheriff of this county when I was twenty-five years old. Hard to believe. My grandfather was a lawman; father too. Me and him was sheriffs at the same time; him up in Plano and me out here. I think he's pretty proud of that. I know I was. Some of the old time sheriffs never even wore a gun. A lotta folks find that hard to believe. Jim Scarborough'd never carried one; that's the younger Jim. Gaston Boykins wouldn't wear one up in Comanche County. I always liked to hear about the oldtimers. Never missed a chance to do so. You can't help but compare yourself against the oldtimers. Can't help but wonder how they would have operated these times. There was this boy I sent to the 'lectric chair at Huntsville Hill here a while back. My arrest and my testimony. He killt a fourteen-year-old girl. Papers said it was a crime of passion but he told me there wasn't any passion to it. Told me that he'd been planning to kill somebody for about as long as he could remember. Said that if they turned him out he'd do it again. Said he knew he was going to hell. "Be there in about fifteen minutes". I don't know what to make of that. I sure don't. The crime you see now, it's hard to even take its measure. It's not that I'm afraid of it. I always knew you had to be willing to die to even do this job. But, I don't want to push my chips forward and go out and meet something I don't understand. A man would have to put his soul at hazard. He'd have to say, "O.K., I'll be part of this world." - Ed Tom Bell


Amazing movie. Amazing book. Blows my mind every time.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you see the size of those chickens?

Were in the spirit would A**-hole. They can't see us. :O•-:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Them sirens done turned him into a toad!

Oh George! Not the cows.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

More Unforgiven Quotes;

"Well, sir, you are a cowardly son of a beatch! You just shot an unarmed man!"
"Well, he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend"

"Eyewitnesses?"
"Yes, sir."
"Like the Duck himself, I guess."
"The Duke."
*"Duck, I says."*

My favorite quotes from Jerimiah Johnson;

"I know who you are. You're the same dumb pilgrim that I been hearin' for twenty days, and smellin' for three! "

"That'll be far enough pilgrim"

"I am Bear Claw Chris Lapp; bloodkin to the grizzly that bit Jim Bridger's azz! YOU are molesting my hunt!"

"Great hunter. Yes?..Fine figure of a man. Yes?...Good. That is all you need to know. For now."

"Sure are ****y for a starvin' pilgrim"


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I AM GUNNERY SARGENT HARTMAN YOU SENIOR DRILL INSTRUCTOR!

FROM NOW ON YOU ONLY SPEAK WHEN SPOKEN TO AND THE FIRST AND LAST WORDS OUT OF YOUR FILTHY SEWERS WILL BE SIR DO YOU MAGGOTS UNDER STAND THAT!

sir yes sir.

BULL---- I CAN'T HEAR YOU SOUND OFF LIKE YOU GOT A PAIR!

SIR YES SIR.

Since this is a family forum that is about all the further that I can go and still have it make sense.

I like my Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

What makes those scenes even more awesome is that the Gunny ad libbed almost all his lines.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

FMJ is a great show for sure. Yeah, Ermey is the only actor that director Stanley Kubrick ever let improvise. He said it was better than anything he could have scripted.
A few more I like....
HI, JOKER...
Ah man, bow nut was right. Can't really go any farther than that haha


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

lobowatch said:


> You can call me Father, you can call me Jacob, you can call me Jake. You can call me a dirty son-of-a-b*tch, but if you EVER call me Daddy again, I'll finish this fight.
> 
> ;-)


+1 I love big Jake its a great movie


----------

